# Checked my GSD Cutter's pedigree



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

I was proud when my dog Cutter made SchH 1 but I just found out today both his parents were Kkl 1.

"KOERKLASSE I
This is a Temperament Title that is used by European breeders to evaluate conformation and temperament of German Shepherds. The dogs are measured in both height and weight. Measurements are taken from tip of the tail to chest depth and must meet an International standard. The dogs have to be of good nature and be easily approachable. They must not be spooky or shy, and they cannot act viciously or aggressively toward the judges. The Koerklasse I is the highest temperament title a dog can achieve and is sought after by the finest breeders worldwide."

Dad was Ursus von Batu SchH 3 & Kkl 1

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=395083-dux-de-cuatro-flores

Mom was Yisie von der LuisenstraBe SchH 1 & Kkl 1

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=90252-yosie-von-der-luisenstrae
.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Cool - now let's see a picture of Cutter too. I love seeing the resemblance...


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Gurus v batu is my dogs grandfather.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't know why the g came up 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Suka said:


> Cool - now let's see a picture of Cutter too. I love seeing the resemblance...


Caleb Vom Adelhertz aka "Cutter"






.


bill said:


> Gurus v batu is my dogs grandfather.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cool must be a youngster, Cutter is 8.5 years old


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Cutter's pedigree came from here:





.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

9 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

His mom and dad both have giant heads!


----------

